# Visit To Glenn Apiaries



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

We traveled out to Northern San Diego County, CA at the end of October to talk with Tom and Suki about AI/II queen production.
Tom and Suki were gracious hosts and shared some great information with us.






















A 4-way nuc, and two of Tom & Kelly. The Glenn's queen operation is in a valley/canyon. The climate there is very even and warm.
Tom treated us to citrus fruit he had growing outside his house!



Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like a great time, wish I could have gotten a visit in before they closed.


----------

